# Gaggia Baby shuts down



## CoffeeLars (Oct 7, 2012)

Situation:

I bought a Gaggia Baby Class D on eBay from a guy who clearly hadn't been using it for some time, nor had he cleaned it - possibly not once. I cleaned it out, descaled it, backflushed it and got it running really nicely. It now makes great espresso. HOWEVER, it switches off when it gets hot, sometimes only after four minutes. The lights on the control panel go, none of the controls work and to all intents and purposes the Gaggia is dead. Left switched off for a while - sometimes it takes over an hour - it will switch back on. When left off for a couple of days it stayed on for much longer again (I even thought it had "fixed itself"), but the more frequent the use, the shorter the period of time it will stay on.

Now, recently I discovered the boiler does heat water for the steam even when the machine is "dead", as long as I keep it switched on at the back. It obviously can't go on for a long time, as with no working control panel I can't start the pump to suck more water to it. But it means the switch at the back works, and the boiler unit heats up.

What I've done so far to fix it (with no luck):

Changed the thermal fuse

Changed both thermostats (for coffee and for steam) - numbers 30 and 31 in this diagram

Taken out and cleaned any dirt off the circuit board and checked for visible faults

Dismantled and reassembled the main power switch - no dirt.

So - in a word - HELP!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

sorry to say but it sounds like your cpu is at fault

mark


----------



## CoffeeLars (Oct 7, 2012)

New year, new hope for my Gaggia Baby. It actually started working normally for a few days just before Christmas - I even left i on all day one day to check it didn't auto-switch off. Yet alas - it was not to last.

In addition to everything listed above, I have now also opened up the boiler and cleaned it out (which it didn't really need as far as I could tell). No change. So I think I'm going to have to go for a replacement circuit board.

Anyone got one for sale, please?


----------

